# Lots of babies!



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Kidding's starting off pretty well here, 3/28 my oldest doe Izzy had twins, a solid black buck and a black doe with a white patch on each side and a spot on her foot. Then today my grade doe Kissy had triplets while I was there and I literally got to catch them as they came out, it was so cool! She had a cream doe, a cou clair doe (I think that's the correct term, but will have to make sure) and a apricot buck :thumb: Two more does left to kid, I think they'll go within the next couple of days. I'm really hoping everything goes ok with them, the one's just a yearling so I'm worried about her.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats... I want to see my does kid but it seems like they catch me when I am gone and that is when they like to do it. I am glad everything went good. :hi5:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you, and I know what you mean, I thought they'd have all of them when I wasn't around.

updated: when I went back to the barn, my doe Molly had just had twins, a buck and a doe, both apricot. Wow, 5 kids in one day and looking like my last doe may go tonight also!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow What a night... I am excited to see pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Sounds like you have had a great start to a healthy kidding season!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you! Yepp so far no problems, all healthy and happy babies :] 4 does and 3 bucks for now


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Busy day huh? Congrats on all the new kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...wow.. that is lots........ :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I am excited for you! Hornsby's (not sure what you decided to change her name to...LOL) full sister, Moon Pie, is due soon too!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes it is lol I'll have to get pics of the crew soon, they are to cute lol

Oh that's neat, it'll be interesting to see what they have and you'll deff have to post pics :] I'm hoping she goes soon, and all is ok with her and the babies, I'm kinda worried about her, she seems so little


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW..that is fantastic... congrats  :leap: :clap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She should be okay. Her sister grew out pretty well and is close to her mom's size but sometimes the stress of moving to a new home slows down growth a bit


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah that could be, plus she's at the bottom of the herd here so that doesn't help I'm sure. Her udders looking really nice though


----------

